# Crazy expensive “At-Home” tests



## Beezy (Dec 5, 2017)

This is at the CVS by my house.


----------



## DF (Dec 5, 2017)

I've never seen those.


----------



## StillKickin (Dec 5, 2017)

Huh. Interesting.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 5, 2017)

Never seen em before..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2017)

That's ****ing awesome... 

Cvs bought aetna for 69 billion yesterday. That receipt will probably take 9 years to print.


----------



## DF (Dec 5, 2017)

Well, we probably cant get those in this communist state anyway.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 5, 2017)

*"We currently do not offer tests to residents of the following states: New York, New Jersey, Maryland and Rhode Island"*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2017)

DF said:


> Well, we probably cant get those in this communist state anyway.





jennerrator50 said:


> *"We currently do not offer tests to residents of the following states: New York, New Jersey, Maryland and Rhode Island"*



Weird. Mass is usually on that list. 

And they are based in RI if I recall


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 5, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Weird. Mass is usually on that list.
> 
> And they are based in RI if I recall



That's from their website...soooooo I don't know...

This was full statement:

_*EverlyWell tests are currently available to residents in 46 U.S. states.  We currently do not offer tests to residents of the following states:  New York, New Jersey, Maryland and Rhode Island. This is due to each  state having different medical regulations and we hope to expand in the  future.*_


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 5, 2017)

Of course this POS state of New York would be on there. They can't take your money if things are that easy.


----------



## snake (Dec 6, 2017)

DF said:


> Well, we probably cant get those in this communist state anyway.



People in those states are not smart enough to read the "in range/ out of range". God I feel for you poor dudes.


----------

